# really need help to identify my ford tractor



## tenpast1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just bought my first tractor and cant find anything on it but 641 stamped just aft of the starter,I know its a 4 cyl gas the hood has a decal that says ford 2000 but could have been added later,its painted blue and gray but where the paint is chipping I see red under it,it has power steering,pto,3 pt hitch,and under the 641 thats stamped I just cant read the other numbers,any help would be great,im very new at this,the only other numbers that can be read are 310905 and 310835 on the right side of the tractor,it runs great but need to know more info on it,its a 3 speed trans i believe,thanks for any help


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's a 3-speed+reverse,the tractor is probably a 2N.If it has a 4-speed + reverse,it's either a 8N,9N,or A 2000. Go to the following sight....TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors ..yuo may be able to match it,there!Welcome to the forum !


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Your tractor is definately not a N series, the wheels rule out the 9 or 2n and the sheet metal rule out the 8 n. Although I don't understand the 3 speed trans. If 641 is stamped on the side I would say that's what the tractor is. It was originaly painted all red with grey fenders and a grey grill. Someone along the way may have installed a 3 speed from a 9 or 2N......


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks,pauldeere,I'm not too great at the farm tractor id's.I'm a garden/lawn tractor man.I was gong by his description,and the ford site only listed the 2N as having a 3-speed trans,so I guess I'm not too old to learn,eh!


----------



## tenpast1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks to all of you,I think I have it narrowed down to a 1961 or 62,2000 model 641,still not sure but i have a owners manual coming and maybe that will help me further,if I have the right manual.Ill keep keep digging for info,but thanks again.


----------



## tenpast1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well all the research is done and the tractor is a 1961 ford 641,have a shop manual and a owners manual and just got done changing all the fluids and etc,so far so good,it runs like a top,thanks again guys for the input,some things just take some time to figure out but you have to stay with it I guess.


----------

